# NFL



## Rhetoric (Aug 13, 2011)

How many of you are football fans? Whats your team?!


----------



## MONITORFAN (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan here for sure...

The Steelers are my team.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan here also panthers


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 14, 2011)

Fans here, Diehard Giant fans!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a bear fan.



kellen.watkins said:


> Fan here also panthers


My dad says I'm still butt-hurt over Cam Newton and the Ducks..


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey we needed a QB majorly, I hope he works out


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope so too, he seemed to do alright last night but I don't think he was going against any starters.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah but its the preseason it doesn't really count though cause its too relaxed


----------



## teguboy77 (Aug 14, 2011)

Die hard bears fan here...........


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm, ^^ they must be a raiders fan.

lolol now that the spam comment is gone it looks like i meant that towards teguboy, but i don't!


----------

